# The inner workings of E.N. Publishing?



## RangerWickett (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm curious.  I see a lot of mentions of publishers putting up design diaries.  I wonder if people are particularly interested in these, and if they'd like to see E.N. Publishing put up similar items.

Actually, if there's anything you'd like to see us do, I figure it's as good a time as any to ask again for feedback.  Tell us what you like, what you don't, and what you want.  We'll try to oblige.


----------



## Ashrum the Black (Oct 29, 2004)

Design diaries are a great idea. They give the reader a peek behind the curtain to see why the writer made some of the design decisions that they did. But they are also great for increasing trafic to your site and keeping you in mind. 

Frequent update such as design diaries and product release keep folks coming back to check on what is up. Combine that with demo's and art previews about once a week and you keep folks coming back. At least in my opinion. 

Hope that helps.
 

-Ashrum


----------



## hilander75 (Oct 29, 2004)

I think that is a wonderful Idea ... At least I know I would enjoy such a feature!


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 29, 2004)

I agree with Ashrum, Design Diaries are a great way to draw people to the EN Publishing site, and preview new material. You've got plenty of authors to hit up for design diaries, between authors from the PDFs and EN World Gamer.


----------



## Verequus (Oct 29, 2004)

While I like the idea and I don't want to be snarky or the like, but before you write something like this, please answer the posts in other threads next. We have been waiting several weeks for you. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Varianor Abroad (Oct 31, 2004)

I think that's a fair point. ENPub seems to have tons of ideas, but an erratic publishing schedule. I'd rather see a few good, timely releases first before something to draw me in further. I'm here, I've bought things, but I want the items that were talked about a year ago to come out first please. Getting ENWPJ on a regular schedule for one would be heavenly.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 1, 2004)

I liberated this design diary from the EN Publishing Staff Forum, very telling I think...

[bq]_*Oct 5th*: Today we stole a bunch of Teflon Billy's good ideas and went to press with them. I hope he doesn't notice..._[/bq]

When did you guys become so _hurtful_


----------



## Crothian (Nov 1, 2004)

Um...when did TB ever have a good idea??  

kidding!!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Nov 1, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Um...when did TB ever have a good idea??
> 
> kidding!!




When did _You_ become so hurtful!? 

This place is going to the dogs. I'm reporting this thread to Piratecat.


----------



## arwink (Nov 1, 2004)

Varianor Abroad said:
			
		

> Getting ENWPJ on a regular schedule for one would be heavenly.




NAEE (Not-An-Enpub-Employee), but for what it's worth, the reborn Enworld Magazine (Was Players Journal, Now Enworld Gamer) looks like it'll be regular once the first issue hits the stores.  I know the deadline for the 2nd issue (Due January) closed a few weeks back, and Ryan and Co were in the midst of editing and putting things together as we speak, er, type.  

As someone with an interest in game design, I love the idea of a design diary.  As a fan of Enpublishing, I'd have to agree with folks that would like to see more product before the behind the scenes stuff is revealed.  I guess that puts me about halfway between a yes and a no


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Nov 2, 2004)

This is a very good idea. I love the design diaries on montecook.com.


----------



## Crothian (Nov 2, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> When did _You_ become so hurtful!?




When I stopped lurking.......


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 2, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> When did _You_ become so hurtful!?
> 
> This place is going to the dogs. I'm reporting this thread to Piratecat.




Got'cher back. Crothian, stop being a meanie. Teflon Billy is a sensitive, delicate flower of creativity, and cruel words make him shed tears of shattered self-esteem. Do you want that on your conscience? DO YOU?


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 2, 2004)

Who knew delicate flowers drew alcohol up through their roots, and photosynthesized sarcasm.

Jeff, what you don't realize is that Hellhound is actually your son from the future, traveled back in time to be the game designer you were always too afraid to become.

It's kind of odd that I've actually _never_ roleplayed with most of the people I know on these boards.

Oh, and for the record, EN World Gamer issue 2 is in the final stages of layout (issue one is supposed to be out, but that's in Mongoose's furry little hands); EN Arsenal: Whips and Pistols are both pretty much done, I believe; I'm in talks with Denise for the art calls for Lyceian Arcana; and Jake has been busily working on an entirely different arsenal of future-tech guns.

Here's the first 'behind the initials' bit of information:  Every few months, we suffer two bottlenecks -- one is the magazine, which keeps Jake, Denise, Russ, and me from putting out other folks' books or writing our own; the other comes a few weeks later, when we've got so much material that our layout artists can't keep up.  We tend to have spurts of products every three months or so.


----------



## arwink (Nov 2, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> EN Arsenal: Whips and Pistols are both pretty much done, I believe;




Done as in "manuscripts are submitted but awaiting layout and art" or done as in "we're finalising things as we speak?"

Lot of leeway in that term


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 2, 2004)

Hmm.  That might be a communication issue I have.  I think in terms of writing, and not so much of layout, so perhaps sometimes I send misleading signals.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 2, 2004)

The only problem with the design idea is that it should really only be for the larger books, at least 20-30 pages. Not to say that the smaller books aren't interesting, but really, how much would you put in such an entry in a 10-15 page book?


----------



## Crothian (Nov 2, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Got'cher back. Crothian, stop being a meanie. Teflon Billy is a sensitive, delicate flower of creativity, and cruel words make him shed tears of shattered self-esteem. Do you want that on your conscious? DO YOU?




Won't be the first time......


----------

